# What can I expect, 03 Cummins Front End.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm very interested in a truck and it happens to be an 03 dodge 3500 cummins dually. What can I expect for a life out of front end parts with say a 9.2v or power plow on the front? Would 2yrs/ 40-50k be to much to ask? 

I've always had ifs chevy's that usually last forever on front end parts so the whole sfa with increased wear on parts is new to me.


Thanks, Mark


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark my truck has 75,000 on it. 2 years plowing with a 9.2 V. Had to do the u joints (basically all of them) once so far. That's it.

Watch out for the 03 transmission. The early 03 with the S.O. motor has the 47RE transmission which is not as stong as the 48RE. Granted, you can build it up as strong as you want. In case you did not know, there is a sticker on the valve cover that will tell you the hp and if it says 250 you know it is the SO with the 47RE. Not saying don't buy it, just advising. You will not be disappointed w the truck.

Have any pics or links to the truck? I promise not to by it out from under you!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's an ho motor with a 6spd.

Pics.
























H.O. 5.9L Cummins Diesel

Power Windows, Locks, Cruise, Tilt

Overhead Computer

Sliding Rear Glass

Adjustable Power Pedals

Heated Leather Power Seats with Suede inlaid Ram Emblems

6 spd. Manual Trans.

New Brakes, Rotars, Pads

Fluids Changed in Rear end and seal replaced

All new U Joints & Front Shocks

Block Heater

New Eagle Alloy Wheels & 6 new Cooper ST Tires

PacBrake with onboard compressor and air tools.

Westin Nerf Bars

Line-X Spray In

B&W Turnover

UnderCover Bed Cover

High Pressure AC Switch Replaced

Industrial Injections Phat Shaft Silver 62 Turbo

Down Pipe

Bully Dog PMT

116,000 miles.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats a nice truck but its long as hell, its a dually, and its a 6speed? IMO, you couldnt pick a worse truck for plowing. That truck is great for towing cross country, its loaded and setup fpr that.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good. Fuel pump relocated to the tank yet? Like the rims and tires! What's that on the shifter? Exhaust Brake?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;761692 said:


> thats a nice truck but its long as hell, its a dually, and its a 6speed? IMO, you couldnt pick a worse truck for plowing. That truck is great for towing cross country, its loaded and setup fpr that.


I'm not really needing the dually but I'll get used to it. But I'm pretty sure I won't mind the 6spd. I get so bored driving an automatic.



JDiepstra;761695 said:


> Looks good. Fuel pump relocated to the tank yet? Like the rims and tires! What's that on the shifter? Exhaust Brake?


Sounds like the fuel pump is still underhood. The pac brake (exhaust brake) is what's on the shifter.

I'm not sure what size the wheels are, not that it really matters. I think they go great with the truck though.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I get bored with an auto too but while plowing there is nothing boring about it! Its up to you, some love it some hate it, Youll be pretty limited to large commercial plowing only though, FYI. Dont forget adding a plow in front adds about 4 more feet of length!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;761703 said:


> I get bored with an auto too but while plowing there is nothing boring about it! Its up to you, some love it some hate it, Youll be pretty limited to large commercial plowing only though, FYI. Dont forget adding a plow in front adds about 4 more feet of length!


Ya, it'll take me a while to get used to it but I think I can do it. I'll just have to be aware of where I'm headed so I don't get wedged in somewhere. I'd rather have a srw truck but I guess I could always make it that if I really wanted to.

I guess it's like everything in life. You have to take the good with the bad, and in this case the bad or downside is being a dually.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JDiepstra;761682 said:


> Mark my truck has 75,000 on it. 2 years plowing with a 9.2 V. Had to do the u joints (basically all of them) once so far. That's it.
> 
> Watch out for the 03 transmission. The early 03 with the S.O. motor has the 47RE transmission which is not as stong as the 48RE. Granted, you can build it up as strong as you want. In case you did not know, there is a sticker on the valve cover that will tell you the hp and if it says 250 you know it is the SO with the 47RE. Not saying don't buy it, just advising. You will not be disappointed w the truck.
> 
> Have any pics or links to the truck? I promise not to by it out from under you!


Its in the vin 8th digit/place if its a 6 its a SO and built eary it could have the SO and if its a C its the HO and all had the 48re. As for the front end The Ball joints have probably already been replaced. Hopeful they went with moogs and you can grease them. How much they asking?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark13;761696 said:


> I'm not really needing the dually but I'll get used to it. But I'm pretty sure I won't mind the 6spd. I get so bored driving an automatic.
> 
> .


That pedal is real heavy on the Diesels. Get an automatic


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;761818 said:


> How much they asking?


$18.5k at the moment is the magic number.



BigDave12768;761823 said:


> That pedal is real heavy on the Diesels. Get an automatic


Never driven one but driven other stick shifts, all the way from civics to mack R model dumps, never remember a clutch being so stiff it bothered me. Are the dodges an exception and have very stiff clutch pedals?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark13;761696 said:


> I'm not really needing the dually but I'll get used to it. But I'm pretty sure I won't mind the 6spd. I get so bored driving an automatic.
> 
> .


That pedal is real heavy on the Diesels. Get an automatic. Oh and on a Side note once you buy the Dodge you have to bad mouth all other brands. So do your homework!! Jdiepstra and I can offer you help in this

This is 18900 Dont look bad. Gota plow and has the sport package.
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1051213340.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd rather not buy a truck with a plow on it. Only way I'd do that is if I knew who had the truck before me and what they plowed.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

The one I lised could be either a 325Hp 600tq or a 305/555Hp Same deal with Vin if its a 6 its the 305hp and if its a C it was built after 1-1-04 and has 325 HP. 325HP motor has the Different pump and a Converter on it. 305/555tq gets better fuel mileage like 1-2 mpg on average. But 325hp pump has the 3rd injector unit on it and is alot easier and Cheaper to make 500hp out of it. But they can both be made to do 12 sec 1/4 miles


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The vin he gave me has a C in it, so it's the HO motor.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah 03 its a 305HP 555tq motor.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's plenty for me, with the bully dog pmt it's already got a bump. I've read you can also get a crazy larry tune for the pmt also with somewhere around a 230hp bump. 

If things with this truck don't work, I'll probably end up with an lly duramax preferably with a 6spd. Srw, ec/lb truck.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark13;761854 said:


> That's plenty for me, with the bully dog pmt it's already got a bump. I've read you can also get a crazy larry tune for the pmt also with somewhere around a 230hp bump.
> 
> If things with this truck don't work, I'll probably end up with an lly duramax preferably with a 6spd. Srw, ec/lb truck.


Crazy larry was done awy with. But you can still get a copy of it. You cant get the 230 without some mods also. Plus the 48re are nice but like the DMAX and Ford You add to much to them they will blow. The 48re can handle like 400/hp stock after that you have to do some upgrades. Bigger TQ and VB can get you to 500Hp with out any problems


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

2006 for 16900 Nice rig

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1047471895.html










2002 2500hd 103k on it 13,900
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1042051924.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;761859 said:


> 2006 for 16900 Nice rig
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1047471895.html


I'm looking for something similar but a long bed. I've got a short bed now and it's great for plowing, but when it comes time to haul stuff I hate the dang thing.

Ideal combo- 04-06 lly duramax, zf6, 3500srw, ec/lb, 4x4, black, under 110k. I'd take an ally also but if I could choose between to identical truck's I'd take a 6spd manual.

The 01-04.5's are lb7 motors, great motors but known for injector failure $$$$. 7yr/200k warranty but I'd rather now worry about my injectors failing and hoping they fail under warranty.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

How about a green Dodge.

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/1041104693.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you end up looking at the 6.0. A guy in my building has a EX cab Long bed Fully loaded. It cant have more than 10k miles on it. I think its an 05 on lease. Its has an 8ft MM2 he only plows his own small parking lot. He owns a drug store in hingham. He keeps the thing covered in summer while it sits in garage. i know he tried to get rid of it at one point.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;761871 said:


> If you end up looking at the 6.0. A guy in my building has a EX cab Long bed Fully loaded. It cant have more than 10k miles on it. I think its an 05 on lease. Its has an 8ft MM2 he only plows his own small parking lot. He owns a drug store in hingham. He keeps the thing covered in summer while it sits in garage. i know he tried to get rid of it at one point.


6.0 gas chevy/gmc or 6.0h no powerstroke ford?

If it's the gas 6.0 I'd rather have a diesel. Always wanted one since I could tell gas from diesel as a kid.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark13;761875 said:


> 6.0 gas chevy/gmc or 6.0h no powerstroke ford?
> 
> If it's the gas 6.0 I'd rather have a diesel. Always wanted one since I could tell gas from diesel as a kid.


Its a gasser 6.0 Black/ leather everything you wanted but the motor. I hear ya on the Diesel part. I would only buy a gas truck now as back up. And if we get hammered Sunday Monday and some tuesday I am going to buy this!!!! Just like my first truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;761878 said:


> Its a gasser 6.0 Black/ leather everything you wanted but the motor. I hear ya on the Diesel part. I would only buy a gas truck now as back up. And if we get hammered Sunday Monday and some tuesday I am going to buy this!!!! Just like my first truck.


Nice truck,lol.

Gas does the trick, but growing up around heavy equipment, farming, and diesel pickups, it seems like the right way to go. To me it's always been if your buying a 3/4ton or bigger it better be diesel.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mark13;761696 said:


> I'm not really needing the dually but I'll get used to it. But I'm pretty sure I won't mind the 6spd. I get so bored driving an automatic.
> 
> I thought the same thing with the last truck I bought for plowing that I actually looked for an manual shift truck. What a mistake. I really enjoy driving a stick but it sucks for plowing driveways with all the back and forth and it sucks for big lots because 2nd gear is too low and 3rd gear isn't enough power..
> 
> My 2 cents...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

GatorDL55;761937 said:


> I thought the same thing with the last truck I bought for plowing that I actually looked for an manual shift truck. What a mistake. I really enjoy driving a stick but it sucks for plowing driveways with all the back and forth and it sucks for big lots because 2nd gear is too low and 3rd gear isn't enough power..
> 
> My 2 cents...


Thats what Im sayin'. I think he will find that regrets his decision IMO, but to each thier own!

Plus it wont be as easy to blow the doors off others at the line having to row!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

stroker79;761949 said:


> Plus it wont be as easy to blow the doors off others at the line having to row!


Umm Standards are faster than Auto's


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigDave12768;761998 said:


> Umm Standards are faster than Auto's


A built allison behind a 450rwhp truck will stomp a 450rwhp truck with a zf6. Some guys can row fast, but it's hard to outshift a built automatic.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;762032 said:


> A built allison behind a 450rwhp truck will stomp a 450rwhp truck with a zf6. Some guys can row fast, but it's hard to outshift a built automatic.


Thank you, someone is thinking smart!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;762034 said:


> Thank you, someone is thinking smart!


Idk if it's smart. Seems just common sense to me.
There's a reason the 12 second and faster trucks, are all automatics.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldnt count out a LB7 duramax just cuz the injectors. It sucks that some of them have problems but on the plus side the LB7s dont have cats or EGR valves, at least mine doesnt, some of the california LB7s have cats i think. LB7s have that diesel chug and smell unlike the LLYs and LBZs, you can change the vains on the turbo on the LLYs and LBZs to make them sound like a LB7 with some programmers. Some videos on youtube show that. LLYs and LBZs have high idle which I wish I had. If you get a LB7 just hope your injectors go out before the 7yr/200k mile warranty is up on them. I have a 04 LB7 and the motor and tranny havent been touched except for routine maintenance. Roughly 83k miles/4200 hours on the motor and the injectors are fine, I bought it new 4.5 years ago. I love the cummins but my GMC has been reliable and my next truck in a couple of years will probably be a 06-07 LBZ. I had a 07 LBZ dumptruck but I sold that on here to CET. That truck was sweet, I miss it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;762051 said:


> I wouldnt count out a LB7 duramax just cuz the injectors. It sucks that some of them have problems but on the plus side the LB7s dont have cats or EGR valves, at least mine doesnt, some of the california LB7s have cats i think. LB7s have that diesel chug and smell unlike the LLYs and LBZs, you can change the vains on the turbo on the LLYs and LBZs to make them sound like a LB7 with some programmers. Some videos on youtube show that. LLYs and LBZs have high idle which I wish I had. If you get a LB7 just hope your injectors go out before the 7yr/200k mile warranty is up on them. I have a 04 LB7 and the motor and tranny havent been touched except for routine maintenance. Roughly 83k miles/4200 hours on the motor and the injectors are fine, I bought it new 4.5 years ago. I love the cummins but my GMC has been reliable and my next truck in a couple of years will probably be a 06-07 LBZ. I had a 07 LBZ dumptruck but I sold that on here to CET. That truck was sweet, I miss it.


I'd take an lb7 but $2k injectors to DIY it are to much for me. If someone came out with redesigned ones that wouldn't fail I'd buy one. But since it seems almost every lb7 will need injectors at some point in time, I'm not sure if I want to run that risk. 
I'd rather spend a little more and have an lly, fix the harness rub issue and hope it doesn't run hot then risk a few grand for injectors that arn't guaranteed to work.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I read on the dieselplace the injectors they are putting in the lb7s now are different than the ones they first had. Dont know if its true or not. 3 out of the 6 guys I know that have LB7s have had injectors done and that was mostly it problems wise. I know a guy with a 05 LLY 4500 pickup and its been towed twice. Our LB7s have never been towed. Id still own a LLY though. Every diesel motor will have to have at least a couple of injectors replaced at some point in time. I was on TDR and read some guys on there are having injectors replaced on there 04.5 and up cummins, but not nearly as often as the Dmax.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;762074 said:


> I read on the dieselplace the injectors they are putting in the lb7s now are different than the ones they first had. Dont know if its true or not. 3 out of the 6 guys I know that have LB7s have had injectors done and that was mostly it problems wise. I know a guy with a 05 LLY 4500 pickup and its been towed twice. Our LB7s have never been towed. Id still own a LLY though. Every diesel motor will have to have at least a couple of injectors replaced at some point in time. I was on TDR and read some guys on there are having injectors replaced on there 04.5 and up cummins, but not nearly as often as the Dmax.


Last I knew the replacement injectors that dealers could provide were just remanned injectors. So I think until aftermarket comes out with some that are guaranteeded to be longer lasting I'm going to steer clear of the lb7's. Sure an 01-03 lb7 is much cheaper then an 04.5 or 05 lly but after a set of injectors or two if the truck is out of warranty, which truck is really cheaper then?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Question

which transmission can give faster in reverse?

Standard is too slow and rpm would be like 5,000 rpm to reach 20 mph in reverse. I am talk about 96 F350 with 351W


Automatic could go 40 mph with rpm 4,000 rpm in reverse easy. I am talk about F250 with 5.4L

Diesel's manual transmission's clutch is more stiffer than gas with manual transmission. I have drive both I rather have automatic for diesel until it tow rig then Standard would be better.


Mark13 that green dodge SRW would be great plow truck.

Have you check Chevy with durmax?


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice truck. I have the 6 speed and I am very happy with it as I'm sure you will be. The reverse gearing allows you to back up plenty fast. I have plowed with a manual for 25 years and wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;762092 said:


> Have you check Chevy with durmax?


Yup, if I don't find a cummins I like I'll be in a dmax chevy or gmc. I'd take either truck, just depends which I find first that I feel is the right truck.



24v6spd;762202 said:


> Nice truck. I have the 6 speed and I am very happy with it as I'm sure you will be. The reverse gearing allows you to back up plenty fast. I have plowed with a manual for 25 years and wouldn't have anything else.


I've still got mixed feelings about this truck so I'm unsure. I like the truck but still am not 100% sure that's what I want. If it was a srw truck I'd be all over it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

BigDave12768;761998 said:


> Umm Standards are faster than Auto's


not with a diesel every time you shift you loose boost.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark13 how is the search going?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I had a 04 and I still have a 04.5. Replaced injectors on the 04.5 numerous times, but the 04 was bullet proof, you will be happy with it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Take your time and find the perfect truck. Have plowed with all the big three units and myself I enjoy the Dodge trucks the most. Sure they all have an issue here and there but in the long run do your homework and know everything before you make an desision. As long as you puchase where you are not burried in it ($$$ wise) you can allways flip it and put some coin back in your pocket.

On the shifter on the dually is that switch for a splitter in the drive line. Alot of the Hwy haulers add it to give a extra reduction of the final out drive. If you can swing it keep the dually for a personal/bidding truck and use the older iron for work.

Give the Cummins a chance, once you hook up a load on the hwy you will understand all the hype and how these trucks hold thier value.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;774049 said:


> Take your time and find the perfect truck. Have plowed with all the big three units and myself I enjoy the Dodge trucks the most. Sure they all have an issue here and there but in the long run do your homework and know everything before you make an desision. As long as you puchase where you are not burried in it ($$$ wise) you can allways flip it and put some coin back in your pocket.
> 
> On the shifter on the dually is that switch for a splitter in the drive line. Alot of the Hwy haulers add it to give a extra reduction of the final out drive. If you can swing it keep the dually for a personal/bidding truck and use the older iron for work.
> 
> Give the Cummins a chance, once you hook up a load on the hwy you will understand all the hype and how these trucks hold thier value.


The switch on the shifter was for a pacbrake exhaust brake. But I could see where it would also look like a gearvenders overdrive unit.

I really liked that truck. But out of no where he traded it to his buddy. He now has his buddy's 6.0 ford f250 lariat. crew cab, short bed truck for sale.

So the search continues.


----------

